# Massey Ferguson 1140 Issues



## Bigbud19 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and this is my first tractor. I have purchased a Massey Ferguson 1140 from a dealer here in PA and am having a bunch of different issues with it. It was delivered yesterday and during the initial shakedown I cannot get the pto to engage. I put the manual lever on the side into the engaged position and pushed the on/pto engage button on the steering column then the light on the dash comes on showing that the pto should be on but it doesn't spin. You can hear it click into gear when the lever is engaged and spun just a hair once put into gear, it does spin freely once the manual lever is disengaged. I can hear the relay click on behind the dash once the button is pushed. I just don't know whether the problem could be electrical or mechanical or where to even begin, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bigbud19, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing I would do is call the dealer that sold it to you, and have him fix it.

Your tractor has an independent PTO, which means it has a hydraulic clutch pack actuated by hydraulic pressure. It also has a PTO brake which is set when the PTO is disengaged, so it shouldn't spin freely when the PTO is disengaged. You will need to get a shop/service manual. There is a test port somewhere on the tractor to check the pressure applied to the PTO clutch.

The fact that the PTO doesn't engage tells me that there is no hydraulic pressure applied to the PTO clutch pack. You may have a sticking hydraulic solenoid. The tractor could have been sitting idle at the dealer's for quite some time, and solenoid is stuck. If you can locate the PTO solenoid give it a few taps with a hammer to see if you can get it to function. Otherwise, you are going to have to pull the solenoid and see what's happening with it.

Check first that there is electrical power supplied to the solenoid in the "on" position. It might be as simple as a wire pulled off?


----------



## Bigbud19 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response. I'm going to take a look at the solenoid first thing in the morning and getting a service manual asap. Will post an update tomorrow Thanks again


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome BigBud,
It sounds kind of strange to me to have to use two separate things to turn on the PTO. Are you certain your machine doesn't have a mid mount PTO? I would think (I'm not a Massey expert though) that the lever should engage the rear PTO and the button on the dash would engage a mid mount PTO. Either way, I'd have the dealer come look or at least call and ask exactly how to engage the PTO.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Bigbud19 (Mar 3, 2017)

No mid mount pto. I don't know why there are two steps to engage the pto either but that's how it says to turn it on in the owners manual too. the switch is for the hydraulic pto clutch pack and the lever is to put it into gear. It seems that the hydraulic solenoid for the clutch pack is located in the middle of the tractor underneath the floor pan and I have to take a lot of stuff off to even get to it. In the process now. Will update in the next few days...seems a little more in depth then originally anticipated. Dealer washed his hands of it by giving me money back to try and fix it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You're right about the location of the PTO valve, but not sure what you need to remove to access it. I worked on one recently with the same problem. It had power to the coil but would not engage the clutch. All that was needed was to crawl under the tractor, remove the coil(four screws I believe) and push in on the spool that was then exposed. Once free, the spool is spring loaded to return to it's previous position and was able to be moved by the magnetic effort applied by the solenoid. It went to work and has been working ever since.


----------

